
Bitcoin Pizza Day 2018: Eight years ago, someone bought two pizzas with Bitcoins - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1285209/bitcoin-pizza-day-2018-eight-years-ago-someone-bought-two-pizzas-with-bitcoins-now-worth-82-million/
======
nasalgoat
Has anyone tracked what became of those specific bitcoins?

~~~
justboxing
According to the dude who sold the 2 slices of Pizza for 10,000 BTC, the coins
quickly made it back into the crypto-economy.... i.e. it appears that he
performed other transactions using those 10K bitcoins and didn't hold on to
any of it.

( See the actual blockchain transaction in the interview page below )

> Q. What do you primarily use bitcoins for? Do you still control millions of
> dollars worth?

> A. Bitcoin as a currency is meant to be spent. Those 10,000 BTC made it back
> into the economy fairly quickly, around the time they were worth some $400.
> A ~10x ROI from simply trading in a different currency is quite good, even
> if that factor could have been higher had I held on to said currency longer.

Source: An Interview with Jeremy Sturdivant aka “Jercos”, the young man who
sold two pizzas for 10,000 BTC 5 years ago on May 22, 2010

[http://bitcoinwhoswho.com/index/jercosinterview](http://bitcoinwhoswho.com/index/jercosinterview)

